
Show HN: Llama – a fun, timed, task manager - ngthatsme
https://llamalife.co/
======
ngthatsme
10 months ago, I gave myself the challenge of learning to code, then to launch
a product from scratch. Today I'm celebrating the launch of Llama v1.0!

Llama is a productivity tool that helps you power through lists, not just make
them. It does this by letting you set a 'timer' for every task. Your goal is
to finish before the time runs out.

The name comes from one of my favorite travel experiences to Peru where I
visited a small town to learn about their culture. While I was there, Llamas
were roaming around their village - those Llama's looked soo relaxed and were
leading their best life

This is my attempt at leading a 'Llama life'. I built Llama because I found a
huge correlation between my Mental Health and my Productivity levels
throughout a given day. For me, if I don't feel like I'm making progress it
significantly affects my mood. And during these Covid times and WFH, being
productive has been all the more challenging.

It's been a journey - from knowing no code to learning html, css, javascript
-> React, flexbox, styled components, bootstrap, webpack, git,
node.js/express, Stripe integration for payments, Firebase for user
authentication and database . But am excited to be finally releasing v1.0 of
Llama.

Would love to hear your thoughts and any feedback.

Thanks!

------
rusinov
On main page I see: "Customize with emojis", take a look at
[https://medium.com/@mantia/the-plural-of-emoji-is-
emoji-7d05...](https://medium.com/@mantia/the-plural-of-emoji-is-
emoji-7d053dc50e3f)

~~~
ngthatsme
thanks for the heads up! will change that! :)

